# Gotta Keep 'Em Separated



## mayberry (Oct 6, 2011)

Check this out. Added a blueberry syrup I made to a gallon of SP. A few days in the fridge and BAM!

My fiance is concerned about the implications (I think because it looks weird). I say rack and drink. What say you?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 6, 2011)

Did you stir the blueberry in. Just wondering why there is color seperation. Also is that sediment on the bottom or is that the jug's bottom. Maybe after a good racking it'll all come together. Sounds like a great wine!!!!


----------



## davewaz (Oct 6, 2011)

They will probably blend when you rack, either way it's a cool picture, hope it tastes good too...


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 6, 2011)

That looks like sediment on there. I think I'd rack that and then mix?

Sounds good though. I have to get a batch of wine started to I can have some leftovers for another batch of SP.


----------



## DasK (Oct 6, 2011)

I think you'll finish it off so quickly you'll be asking yourself why you didn't make more. Looks delicious.


----------



## mayberry (Oct 6, 2011)

This is one gallon out of 12 brewed. Just an experiment. It was blended well into a fully cleared batch. Lots of sediment leached out, which is evident in the photo. I'm thinking rack and guzzle, and that seems to be the sentiment here!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 14, 2011)

If you could make it do that in the bottle, you'd really be on to something. Looks awesome.


----------



## robie (Oct 14, 2011)

Send it to me. I'll "dispose" of it for you.


----------

